# Cits ... >  Bootloader - PIC, AVR, ARM

## Vinchi

Vai kādam ir pieredze ar mikrokontroleru bootloaderiem?

Kāds ir slēgums pie COM porta laikam vajag kaut kādus kondiķus tā pat kā MAX232?

Ar ko iegruzīt Bootloaderi iekš ATmega16? Vai tas notiek ar AVR studio?

Vai ir PIC, ATmega mikrokontroleri kuriem ir jau iebūvētu bootloaderi līdzīgi kā ARM čipiem?

Vēl tād jautājums vai kāds ir jau ietestējis ARM 32 bitu mikrokontrolerus (LPC21**)?

Paldies!

----------


## ritvarsrizikovs

Esmu stradaajis ar microCodeLoader, kas programmee PIC seerijas µC un ir iespeeja veikt ICD.

Siikaakai informaacijai sazinies ar mani ja ir interese

http://engineer.kicks-ass.org/ritvars

----------

